# E&M with wart removal



## CBC (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm seeking advice on the following scenario:
HPI: pt comes in for wart removal. Has 4 verrucae- 3 on arm & 1 on knee
Allergy: Latex - no known drug allergies
Past Medical History: Well check 12/5/12
Meds: multivitamins
Family & Social History: non contributory
Social family: no smoke at home
ROS: Blank
Exam: Temp & wt only
Assessment: 4 warts treated - cryotherapy was performed- no complications - RTO 2wks

Physician feels he is able to bill a 99213 but is looks to me like strictly wart removal.  I'm not even sure it warrents a 99212?  Looking for opinions - Thank you


----------



## a.montaruli@gmail.com (Aug 1, 2013)

You may not bill an E/M service in this scenario. It is clearly stated that the patient is coming in for a wart removal. There is no separate significant exam so this would no warrant an E/M code. Code 17000 and 17003 for the cryo removal of 4 warts would be coded alone. 

Hope this helps, 
Andrew


----------



## jmessick (Aug 2, 2013)

17000 and 17003 is for Premalignant lesions only. 17110 would be correct.  
If I could add to original note if the patient was new would a E/M be warrented?


----------



## a.montaruli@gmail.com (Aug 5, 2013)

Yes im sorry it would be 17110. If the patient is new there is no way the documentation would be so thin (at least I'd hope not). In either case, being a new or established patient would have no bearing on whether or not an E/M is warranted. It all depends on the work up on the exam and if the patient really only came in for the wart removal and left, which in this case seems to be the case. 

Andrew


----------

